

Show HN: Canary – An app-based cannabis marketplace and delivery service - meghhv
http://trycanary.co

======
entrarchy
Very interesting. Here's a story on the app:
[http://q13fox.com/2014/04/22/developers-plan-to-deliver-
mari...](http://q13fox.com/2014/04/22/developers-plan-to-deliver-marijuana-
via-smartphone-app/)

------
notduncansmith
This may be a nitpick, but I hate when websites (like this one) decide how
quickly I'm allowed to scroll. This has been a recurring problem on a number
of landing pages I've come across lately, and it's becoming quite bothersome.

